

Nvidia  G-Sync Review - sciwiz
http://www.anandtech.com/show/7582/nvidia-gsync-review

======
seanalltogether
Does anyone know why they would need 768MB of ram on the display side? Storing
even a couple high resolution frames in a buffer shouldn't require more then
50MB. Doesn't all that memory drive up the cost?

